# Happy Birthday, Anton!



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton is three today.:wild: Happy birthday, puppy boy! :wub: 
You own my heart.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy #3 Birthday Anton, wishing for you many many more! 

Very handsome! :birthday:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

very beautiful dog...cute name too


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B-day Anton! Great pic---


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Anton! Here's wishing for many more happy years for you. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

:birthday: Happy 3rd Birthday Handsome! Love that pic


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!!!

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy birthday to hunky Anton


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you, guys! He's a pure joy, and I can't believe he's three already.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

3 Years old already? Time flies!

Happy birthday handsome boy!!!


----------

